# Tamper Time



## Harry Worthington (Apr 10, 2010)

After purchasing my new machine, I think it would be rude not to compliment it with a new tamper, and from various articles and posts I have read, it seems that Reg Barber may be the way to go. Having not paid serious attention to this subject with past machines, I have a couple of questions if anyone cares to assist.

- The La Spaziale Vivaldi Mini Mk 1 has a 53mm portafilter instead of the usual 58mm which means I seem to have the option between a 53 C-Flat and a 53mm Flat tamper; what is a C-Flat tamping head and why would I choose this?

- Metal/wood handle - any different to use or just aesthetics?

- Any recommended suppliers for tamping equipment? - Coffee Hit seems to be a good source.

I would also welcome a bit of general discussion on the subject (mainly for my education!) surrounding techniques and individual preferences.

Regards,

Harry.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi Harry

Got no idea really just learning myself so heres my thoughts for what its worth

I first bought a 57mm tamper for a 58mm portafilter an all alloy one felt nice in the hand tamped ok but left a ridge around the outside obviously but varying results with tamper pressure

Spotted a motta tamper cheap a few days ago its a 58mm stainless steel base with a wooden handle its also got a curved base. it seems to fit better in the hand is much weightier and tamps in one hit so to speak only concern as yet it seems to be not as smooth underneath maybe polishing will help results wise too early to tell as like you also have a new grinder

Gaz


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Check out the Espro tampers on Bella Barista's website - they are really nice to use.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The majority of tampers sold are Flat base but C-Flat is fine also and can help correct minor tamping faults by forcing a seal around the edges of the puck reducing the chance of channeling.

The difference is less noticeable in 53mm baskets than 58mm and most users will not notice the difference

Material for the handle is less important than the height and feel.

Personally I prefer wood and a shorter handle

My next tamper (for 53mm) is a custom made tamper with a flat base. Delivery will be in July.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I can recommend the Motta Tamper Station (shop around):










It keeps everything neat and I don't feel like I am damaging anything.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I've also got the Motta Tamper Station and it's actually quite handy. Protects the work surface and looks the part.


----------

